# Low melting karat gold brazing



## solar_plasma (Jun 27, 2015)

I think I have found something useful on page 3:
Low melting karat gold brazing

Composition and properties of Au-Ag-Ge-Si- alloys. Especially the yellow alloy without Ge seems interesting to me, since the materials are at hand and those brazings are quite expensive to buy. So, I would like to find out, if this can be made without greater effort and equipment: Just start melting the (half)metal with the highest melting point, silicium, then adding the other metals? Voila, we have a brazing alloy for 1/10 of the normal price? Could it be so simple? ....I guess not, but I would be glad, if anyone can share his knowledge or even experience.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 27, 2015)

Ag21,7/Au75,0/Ge-/Si3,3 seems not only to be a nice brazing alloy but with its low liquidus temperature of 520°C and its high workability of 60% in the cold, also to have potential as an alloy for hobby level jewelries.

As an easy available source of pure silicium I think of dies from black ICs.


----------



## sskrn20 (Jan 2, 2018)

What was the colour of the alloy with these Au-75%,Ag-21%, GE-0% & Si-3% ?
Was it matching the colour of the 18 karat gold?


----------

